# Φώς εκ φωτός



## Cynastros

… *Φώς εκ φωτός* , θεόν  αληθινόν εκ θεού αληθινού, γεννηθέντα .. ομοούσιον τωι πατρί .. {αυτό είναι το σύμβολο πίστεως της ορθοδοξίας}
      Από την επιστολή του Ιακώβου .. < … πάσα δόσις αγαθή και πάν δώρημα τέλειον  άνωθεν εστι , καταβαίνον εκ   του *πατρός των φώτων* .> 

< Τηλέμαχος δ’  ευνήθεν  ανίστατο ισόθεος φώς.. >
  Αν λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν  αυτό , ότι δηλαδή  κατά τον Όμηρο και την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα .. Φώς σημαίνει  * Άνδρας*, απορώ , πώς  κατέληξε να μπερδευτεί με το   φάος  που σημαίνει την λαμπρότητα ?  < λαμπρόν φάος ηελίοιο  >     .. 
  να υποθέσω ότι το  ‘’ φώς εκ φωτός ‘’  υπονοεί άραγε  , < *ανήρ εξ ανδρός* > ?


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Αν λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν  αυτό , ότι δηλαδή  κατά τον Όμηρο και την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα .. Φώς σημαίνει  * Άνδρας*,


Ισχύει αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω και δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε καμιά αναφορά στο ίντερνετ.
Αντίθετα ξέρω ότι το φως έχει ως αρχή το φάϝος, που γενικά έδωσε λέξεις σχετικές με το φως και τη φωτια.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> < Τηλέμαχος δ’  ευνήθεν  ανίστατο ισόθεος φώς.. >
> Αν λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν  αυτό , ότι δηλαδή  κατά τον Όμηρο και την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα .. Φώς σημαίνει  * Άνδρας*


Καταρχάς καλό θα ήταν να δίνονται παραπομπές και μεταφράσεις (αν υπάρχουν) όταν παρατίθενται αρχαία αποσπάσματα για να ξέρουμε όλοι που αναφέρονται. 

Το συγκεκριμένο Ομηρικό είναι ο στίχος 124 από το υ της Οδύσσειας και  η μετάφραση είναι (από Εφτιαλιώτη ) "Σηκώθη κι ο Τηλέμαχος ο ισόθεος ο *λεβέντης *και ντύθηκε"  (and Telemachus rose from his bed, a godlike *man*, and put on his clothing. / μετφρ. T. Murray). Όντως υπάρχει λέξη "φώς" (με οξεία) που χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία "ανήρ" η ετυμολογία της όμως δεν είναι η ίδια με την ετυμολογία της λέξης "φάος- φως" (με περισπωμένη). Τώρα για την ακριβή ετυμολογία επιφυλάσσομαι να απαντήσω το πρωί που θα χω προσβαση σε Ομηρικό λεξικό (έχω μια αμυδρή υποψία οτι έχει σχέση με το "φύομαι" αλλά το λέω με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη)


----------



## Cynastros

Δημήτρης said:


> Ισχύει αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω και δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε καμιά αναφορά στο ίντερνετ.
> Αντίθετα ξέρω ότι το φως έχει ως αρχή το φάϝος, που γενικά έδωσε λέξεις σχετικές με το φως και τη φωτια.


 

Ναι ισχύει , υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα , να ένα από τον Ιωάννη Ζωναρά.
  < Ολοφώιον > το ολέθριον  …. Παρα το τους φώτας ολλύειν , { ήγουν τους άνδρας φθείρειν . }


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μάλιστα, έμαθα κάτι νέο σήμερα.
Αν όμως η μια είναι φώς και ή άλλη φῶς δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με την ίδια λέξη.


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν νοούνται μεταφράσεις του τύπου  < ο λεβέντης > ούτε του Εφταλιώτη ούτε των Καζαντζάκη- Κακριδή,  «παίζουν έξω από το γήπεδο». 
  Η δεύτερη , αυτή του  Murray  < man >, θεωρώ ότι κατανοεί καλύτερα την ελληνική γλώσσα και αποδίδει άψογα το νόημα  .  
  { Στην αρχαία γραφή με κεφαλαία, πως ξεχώριζε κάποιος την οξεία ή την περισπωμένη, ώστε να μπορεί διαβάζοντας να ξέρει περί τίνος πρόκειται?  }
   Ίσως όμως να ισχύει και μια άλλη εκδοχή, αυτό να έχει προκύψει από τη σύντμηση του Φάος σε φοός – φώς. 
  Έτσι , υπάρχει μια λέξη για δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες.
  ΦΑΕΕΣ – ΦΑΕΕΣΣΙ- ΦΑΕΘΩΝ- ΕΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ- { ΦΑΕΕΟΣΦΟΡΟΣ} -  Φακός , Φάρος ,Φάνης,Φέος φαινόμενο κλπ.


----------



## tasfos

Οταν μιλάμε για τον θεό το φύλο δεν έχει εφαρμογή  για αυτό (αλλά και γιατί απ ότι ξέρω) το συγκεκριμένο χωρίο όταν λέει φως εννοεί το φως.


----------



## elliest_5

Γεια και πάλι

Σύμφωνα με το Ομηρικό λεξικό του Πανταζίδη, λοιπόν, η ετυμολογία του "φώς" (γεν. φωτός - πληθ φωτες) είναι αμφίβολη. Από τη μία είναι πιθανό να προέρχεται απ' το φύω/φύομαι, όπως είπα παραπάνω, είτε με την έννοια  αυτού "που έχει γεννηθεί" είτε με την έννοια του "γεννήτορα", ενώ μια εναλλακτική ετυμολογία είναι από το "φημί" ("αυτός που μιλάει", υποθέτω). Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε ποιητικά κείμενα, ενώ στον Όμηρο είναι συχνή η συνεκφορά ισόθεος φώς. Είναι προφανές, βέβαια, ότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις.

Όσο για το πιστεύω, το κείμενο είναι "φῶς ἐκ φωτός", δηλαδή το γνωστό "φως" (με περισπωμένη) και όχι η ποιητική λέξη, η οποία δεν βρισκόταν πια σε χρήση την εποχή που συντάχθηκε το "Πιστεύω". Προσοχή: το ότι το βρίσκεις στο Ζωναρά δε σημαίνει ότι το χρησιμοποιούσε ο Ζωναράς, αφού το έργο στο οποίο βρίσκεται είναι ένα λεξικό "καταγραφής παλαιών λέξεων"! (όπως είπαμε, καλό είναι να δίνονται παραπομπές).


----------



## Cynastros

Στην  αρχαία Ελλάδα υπήρχε κάποια γιορτή { των *ιθυφάλλων*  } προς τιμή του Διονύσου, τέλη Δεκεμβρίου με αρχές Ιανουαρίου,    κατα τον μήνα  *Ποσειδεώνα* ..  εξ ού ο αγιασμός των υδάτων. Αυτή η μέρα συμπίπτει  με την *ημέρα των  Φώτων* .
  Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι  οι συμμετέχοντες περιέδεναν     στη μέση  ή τον τράχηλο τους
   δερμάτινα ανδρικά αιδοία  τεντωμένα .     

Προφανώς όμως,  αυτό γινόταν για την γονιμοποίηση της Γής και  της επερχόμενης σποράς πριν απο την άνοιξη , για καλή σοδειά όπως θα λέγαμε σήμερα.

  Ο Διόδωρος αναφέρει ότι οι αρχαίοι Αιγύπτιοι θέλοντας να προσωποποιήσουν τον Ήλιο και την Σελήνη  , τον μέν ονόμασαν Όσιρι την δε  Ίσιδα.  Ο Όσιρις ..  < παντ ΄ εφοράι και πάντ’  επακούει > .. στην Ελλάδα αυτές τις  ιδιότητες  είχε ο  Διόνυσος 
  < τινές *τον Όσιριν Διόνυσον* προσονομάζουσι και *Σείριον* παρωνύμως >.. ών Εύμολπος μεν εν τοις Βακχικοίς έπεσί φησιν *αστροφαή* Διόνυσον εν ακτίνεσσι πυρωπόν, Ορφεύς δε τούνεκά μιν καλέουσι *Φάνητα τε και Διόνυσον*. 
  Δηλαδή ο διφυής θεός και άνθρωπος Διόνυσος ταυτίζεται με το ουδέτερο φώς, αλλά και με τον αρσενικό .. φώτα  { όπως και ο Χριστός , } και οι δύο από θνητές μητέρες αλλά αθανάτους πατέρες. Όταν επικράτησε ο χριστιανισμός και για να επιβιώσει ασπάστηκε μυστικά , τις  αρχαίες λατρείες ιδιαίτερα αυτές του Διονύσου .
  Έτσι το  < ισόθεος φώς >  με περισπωμένη  ή με οξεία , αποκτά την έννοια του θεϊκού σπέρματος του Διός.


----------



## elliest_5

Για τους τόνους:

Για να μη μείνει να αιωρείται το ζήτημα που τέθηκε: 

- Οι αρχαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν την κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή (δεν είχαν σημαδάκια για τόνους/πνεύματα), έχουμε όμως πολλές ισχυρές ενδείξεις ότι ο τονισμός των λέξεων δεν ήταν δυναμικός όπως σήμερα (αλλαγή της έντασης στην τονισμένη συλλαβή) αλλά μουσικός (αλλαγή του "ύψους" της κάθε συλλαβής) 
- Μία σημαντική ένδειξη είναι οι μετρικοί κανόνες, στους οποίους υπακούουν φυσικά και τα Ομηρικά κείμενα. Έτσι, είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε πως υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να προφέρεται ένα μακρό φωνήεν (πχ. <ω>) οι οποίοι συνεπάγονται και 2 διαφορετικές λέξεις. Το για ποια προφορά -και κατα συνέπεια ποια λέξη- πρόκειται κάθε φορά το υπαγορεύει το μέτρο.

Για το ότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις:

Δύο λέξεις που γράφονται το ίδιο (ή σχεδόν το ίδιο <για τους τονους το λέω>) ενώ δεν έχουν ετυμολογική ούτε σημασιολογική συγγένεια ονομάζονται ομόγραφα. Δεν είναι κανένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Μόνο τα "η" να σκεφτούμε των αρχαίων ("η" το άρθρο, "η" η αναφορική αντωνυμία, "η" ο διαζευκτικός σύνδεσμος, "η" το τρίτο πρόσωπο υποτακτικής του ειμί) ή στα νέα: "πλανη" (ένα εργαλείο για τα ξύλα, το αποτέλεσμα λάθος αντίληψης). Προφανώς και δεν πρόκειται για την ίδια λέξη.

Για τις συγκεκριμένες δύο λέξεις παρατηρούμε: σαφή και συστηματική διαφορά στη σημασία και στην ετυμολόγηση, διαφορετικό γένος (!!) και συνεπώς διαφορετικό κλιτικό παράδειγμα (οι φωτες - τους φωτας).


----------



## orthophron

Cynastros said:


> … *Φώς εκ φωτός* , θεόν αληθινόν εκ θεού αληθινού, γεννηθέντα .. ομοούσιον τωι πατρί .. {αυτό είναι το σύμβολο πίστεως της ορθοδοξίας}
> Από την επιστολή του Ιακώβου .. < … πάσα δόσις αγαθή και πάν δώρημα τέλειον άνωθεν εστι , καταβαίνον εκ του *πατρός των φώτων* .>
> 
> < Τηλέμαχος δ’ ευνήθεν ανίστατο ισόθεος φώς.. >
> Αν λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν αυτό , ότι δηλαδή κατά τον Όμηρο και την αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα .. Φώς σημαίνει *Άνδρας*, απορώ , πώς κατέληξε να μπερδευτεί με το φάος που σημαίνει την λαμπρότητα ? < λαμπρόν φάος ηελίοιο > ..
> να υποθέσω ότι το ‘’ φώς εκ φωτός ‘’ υπονοεί άραγε , < *ανήρ εξ ανδρός* > ?


Με το συμπάθιο, cynastros, αλλά θαρρώ πως όποιος το ισχυρίζεται μάλλον επιδιώκει να παίξει με τη … νοημοσύνη σου. Και λέγω τούτο διότι απλούστατα _φῶς_ στη φράση _φῶς ἐκ φωτός_ του Συμβόλου της Πίστεως ευρίσκεται σε πτώση *αιτιατική*, που πόρρω απέχει από αυτήν του λήμματος φώς (αιτ. τον φῶτα). Ας μην αδικούμε τους εαυτούς μας.


----------



## Cynastros

Αγαπητέ 
  Αν κάποιος επιδιώκει να παίξει με την νοημοσύνη  μου , όπως πολύ καλά το λέτε .. το κάνει αυτό πολλά χρόνια και τα  κατάφερε ,  καλά μάλιστα .  γι’ αυτό τώρα ζητάω την θεραπεία της αληθείας αφού πρώτα μου απαντηθεί το ερώτημα .. 
  πού βρίσκεται η Θεία Μητέρα , γιατί απουσιάζει κατά την στιγμή ''  δημιουργίας  του Κόσμου ''?  
  Εκ των πραγμάτων  είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να δεχθούμε ότι  ο Πατέρας είναι ο γεννών και δυστυχώς αυτό το λέει η θρησκεία , δεν το λέει ο cynastros.
  Δηλαδή αν δεχθούμε την τριαδικότητα του θεού { πατήρ – υιός – άγιο πνεύμα } , τότε το φυσικό θα ήταν να ρωτήσει κάποιος .. μα που είναι η Μητέρα .. η θηλυκή αρχή απουσιάζει .. {  είναι τυχαίο ? …..δεν νομίζω }
  Αυτό παίζει με τη λογική μου..  και απορώ … μόνο με τη δική μου λογική  ? 
  Ίσως γινόμουν πιο κατανοητός αν είχατε κάποια επαφή με τον κόσμο της Αλχημείας .


----------



## orthophron

Δεν θα προσέθετα τίποτε στο θέμα αν δεν πίστευα ότι χωρούσε. Η παραξενιά μου (και όπως φαίνεται η διαφορά μας) είναι ότι πρώτα απ' όλα ανατρέχω αυστηρά στην *σύνταξη* και το *συγκείμενο*. Καμιά λέξη ή φράση δεν είναι ξεκάρφωτη. Για τους λοιπούς προβληματισμούς σου είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα υπάρχει το κατάλληλο forum για να τους συζητήσεις.


----------



## Cynastros

orthophron said:


> Δεν θα προσέθετα τίποτε στο θέμα αν δεν πίστευα ότι χωρούσε. Η παραξενιά μου (και όπως φαίνεται η διαφορά μας) είναι ότι πρώτα απ' όλα ανατρέχω αυστηρά στην *σύνταξη* και το *συγκείμενο*. Καμιά λέξη ή φράση δεν είναι ξεκάρφωτη. Για τους λοιπούς προβληματισμούς σου είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα υπάρχει το κατάλληλο forum για να τους συζητήσεις.



   Και εγώ το πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η διαφορά  μας , οι κώδικες όμως απέχουν από κανόνες σύνταξης, αυτούς τουλάχιστον που εννοείτε .
  Το μήνυμα τελικά μετράει , αυτό δηλαδή που είναι  "πίσω από τις γραμμές ", αν μείνουμε σε κανόνες τότε χάνουμε το νήμα , όταν πρόκειται για  κείμενα αυτού του είδους . 
  στο άλλο όμως , αυτό για την αλλαγή  Φόρουμ διαφωνώ , δεν με καλύπτει διότι  εδώ είναι ο χώρος για την αναζήτηση της διαφοράς των  λέξεων. 
  Ειλικρινά σας λέω ότι , αυτό που πιστεύω είναι πως , δεν υπάρχουν έννοιες με διπλά και τριπλά ονόματα όταν πρόκειται για την ίδια γλώσσα     {  μη βιαστείτε , μιλάω για πρωταρχική ονομασία  όχι για μετέπειτα ερμηνεία - μετάφραση} , μπορεί να ακούγεται  αυθαίρετο αλλά το δύσκολο είναι να συλλάβεις μια έννοια , όχι να την ονοματίσεις.{ εννοείται , συλλαμβάνω  = κατανοώ } άρα δεν πέφτεις στο λάθος να την μπερδέψεις με κάτι άλλο.
   Ή μήπως  πρέπει να πιστέψουμε ότι *το φώς – τα φώτα* έχουν πατέρα ?
   τότε γιατί όχι και οι πέτρες ή τα ξύλα  ..


----------



## orthophron

cynastros said:


> Και εγώ το πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας , οι κώδικες όμως απέχουν από κανόνες σύνταξης, αυτούς τουλάχιστον που εννοείτε .
> Το μήνυμα τελικά μετράει , αυτό δηλαδή που είναι "πίσω από τις γραμμές ", αν μείνουμε σε κανόνες τότε χάνουμε το νήμα , όταν πρόκειται για κείμενα αυτού του είδους .


Κάθε άλλο. Διδάχθηκα να ξεκινώ από το συντακτικό για να φθάσω στη μετάφραση και θα 'λεγα ότι τούτο προλαμβάνει τον ερευνητή από την ανάγκη πλέξης σεναρίου προς υποστήριξη της θεωρίας του. Πχ το γεγονός ότι η λέξη είναι σε αιτιατική καθιστά περιττή τη συζήτηση περί τόνου διότι δεν πρόκειται πλέον για τη διαμάχη: [το] φῶς ενάντια στο [ὁ] φώς. Από εκεί και έπειτα βλέπω να κάνεις αναφορά σε φράση από τον Ιάκωβο. Λοιπόν, έμαθα και εγώ ρωτώντας, ότι οι χριστιανοί για την σύνταξη του συμβόλου της πίστης τους έχουν πάρει φράσεις από ένα βιβλίο που το λένε Καινή Διαθήκη. Ζήτησα λοιπόν από τη "μηχανή" μου να ψάξει όλους τους τύπους για το "φως" που παρουσιάζονται στην ΚΔ και μου έδωσε περί τα 67 αποτελέσματα. Μέσα σ' αυτά αναφέρεται τι είναι το φως, ποιος είναι το φως, αλλά και ποιος δεν είναι το φως, αν φέγγει ή όχι κλπ. Κατά τη γνώμη σου λοιπόν θα πρέπει κανείς να κλείσει τα μάτια σ' όλα αυτά και να σταθεί στο "_Μ__ὴ__ πλαν__ᾶ__σθε, __ἀ__δελφο__ί__ μου __ἀ__γαπητο__ί__· 17 π__ᾶ__σα δ__ό__σις __ἀ__γαθ__ὴ__ κα__ὶ__ π__ᾶ__ν δ__ώ__ρημα τ__έ__λειον __ἄ__νωθ__έ__ν __ἐ__στι καταβα__ῖ__νον __ἀ__π__ὸ__ το__ῦ__ πατρ__ὸ__ς τ__ῶ__ν φ__ώ__των, παρ' __ᾧ__ ο__ὐ__κ __ἔ__νι παραλλαγ__ὴ __ἢ__ τροπ__ῆ__ς __ἀ__ποσκ__ί__ασμα_" πασχίζοντας να αποδείξει ότι πατέρας αψύχων (φώτων) δεν μπορεί να υφίσταται και να αποβάλει ταυτόχρονα από το "αποσκίασμα" τη σχέση του με φως ή σκοτάδι. Μακάρι να το καταφέρεις.

Επί τη ευκαιρία ζήτησα επίσης τους τύπους του "πατήρ" ενικού αριθμού. Είναι γύρω στα 334 χωρία και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι υπέπεσαν μέχρι στιγμής στην αντίληψή μου μερικά στα οποία ο "πατήρ" έχει μεταφορική έννοια πχ πατήρ οικτιρμών, δόξης.


----------



## έλλη

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η λέξη "εωσφόρος" προερχεται από το "φέρω".


----------



## Παντελής

έλλη said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η λέξη "εωσφόρος" προερχεται από το "φέρω".


Έως = Αυγή, Φόρος = αυτός που φέρνει κάτι 
Εωσφόρος = ο πιό λαμπρός αστέρας του ουρανού που μπορούμε να δούμε


----------

